

Why Finding Your Dream Gown is Impossible - timwut
http://www.thesomethingnewblog.com/finding-sample-bridal-gowns/

======
timwut
Hi HN, quick intro here (full details in another thread).

We're a bootstrapped bridal co - we sell online only, offer high quality, and
low prices by cutting out traditional retailers. (Think Warby Parker &
Everlane for bridal).

Secondary goal is to give brides advice through an insider's perspective. Our
aim here isn't to push product, but to empower brides to make educated
decisions (and save money/headache) through editorial content.

From explaining manufacturing (and associated markups) to how to get a custom
$200 gown made overseas, we want to break open the industry and cover subjects
that no else will, since bridal is traditionally heavy on selling brand &
image to justify markups.

Thanks for reading!

~~~
sleazebreeze
I think you guys have found a niche that's ripe for innovation and a shakeup
of the establishment. Wedding dress shopping has to be the most ridiculous
endeavor I've witnessed.

How does Something New solve the inability to try on designer dresses? You
offer a dozen dresses, but no designers are listed. If I wanted say, a 2014
Vera Wang dress and knew exactly which one, could you help me?

~~~
timwut
Thanks for the questions SB!

Part of our company ethos is to not carry other designers. By sourcing our
gowns directly and having our own brand, we can essentially offer similar
styling and comparable quality, but for a much lower price.

If we were to buy and sell Vera Wang's pieces, we'd operate as one of their
retailers and would be subject to their pricing and selling policies - (which
for most designers means no online sales and no price breaks).

It'll be a while for us to build our product reputation and brand, but that's
one of the long-term goals - to have brides realize that 'designer brands' are
a subjective experience and a quality gown can be had without needing to buy
into that.

------
AmVess
I get the strong notion that I'm missing something here.

~~~
timwut
Hi AmVess, would like to know what you're missing. I'm more than happy to
clarify.

------
joshdulac
I'm impressed by your collection [1]. Since this is a entrepreneur forum,
would you mind describing your solution's process - from design to sourcing?
Thanks

[1]
[https://somethingnewbridal.com/collections](https://somethingnewbridal.com/collections)

~~~
timwut
Hi Josh, thanks for the question!

As it is, we're actually under wraps for full disclosure of sourcing, but what
we can say is that we don't white label our gowns from stateside manufacturers
(common practice in the industry).

At the same time though, we're not the same as the factory owners who create
copyhouse/replica websites. (We'll be writing on that too.)

We worked with our factories to create our designs, and ordered everything up
front. Final product QA was done in-house. Hope this answers your question!

